# [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lee,

Very encouraging to see the progress on Sunrise-2
especially the lightweigth doors and rear wall/bumper area!
Together with the front area, those are the most difficult
areas to get right on a car and it is good to see that you
plan for a repairable car, not just any kit car body that
has to be repaired & repainted or replaced as a whole after
a minor oopsie with a bumper.

One thing that struck me was in the description of making
the rear wall (which is covered by the bumper shell and 
taillights) you noted:
"When it cures, the fiberglass panel is carefully removed.
Now, its surface is painstakingly prepared, so it can act
as the mold for our final part. Any imperfections on its
surface will be faithfully copied in every part produced,
so its finish quality has be very good."

While I understand that this is true for any body part that
is exposed and you want to have a smooth finish to avoid
that every kit builder has to start sanding down all the
imperfections in the outer surface, I am not sure that this
is very relevant for a rear wall which is hidden under the
bumper and tail lights... Maybe it does have exposed parts
when the hatch is opened?

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Lee Hart
Sent: Monday, April 09, 2012 3:31 AM
To: EV list
Subject: [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates

Hi gang,

I've been struggling to learn mechanical CAD to document our Sunrise
EV2, and needed a "simple" project to learn on. I decided to produce
plans for a model of the Sunrise. It's a single sheet of paper, cut,
folded, and glued together to form a 3-dimensional scale model.

It turned out not to be so simple, due to the compound curved shape. 
Paper doesn't want to bend that way! But I'm rather proud of the end
result. You can see it by going to www.sunrise-ev.com and click on the
"Sunrise EV2... Specifications" button. If you'd like one, see the
bottom of the page for details.

I've made quite a few other updates to the website, so look around. I
added a "Lee's EVs" button with links to my many EV articles and
projects. It also has an EVE's KISS section (Electric Vehicle
Engineering -- Keep It Simple Stupid) where I will be putting lots of
information for getting started with basic EV conversions.

There's also more on our current EV2 work. We're just finishing up on
the doors and door jambs at the moment.

Let me know what you think! 

--
Ingenuity gets you through times of no money better than money will get
you through times of no ingenuity. -- Terry Pratchett
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee wrote:
> > Crash repair was a big reason for redesigning the rear
> > bumper to use standard parts from a mass-produced car.
> > We still want to do the same thing in front, though.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Thanks! The doors went from 100 lbs to 35 lbs. And that includes the
> composite side impact beam. What a difference composites make compared
> to steel!
- Lee, what did you use for a composite side impact beam?

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> > I understand that the front [bumper] is mounted on the battery tray that
> > slides into the tunnel.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That model came out amazingly good, Lee! Not only are you dexterious with
your fingers, but it must have been quite a challange to draw all the
designs flat and have them come out 3D. Great work!

Peri 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lee Hart
Sent: 08 April, 2012 3:01 PM
To: EV list
Subject: [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates

Hi gang,

I've been struggling to learn mechanical CAD to document our Sunrise EV2,
and needed a "simple" project to learn on. I decided to produce plans for a
model of the Sunrise. It's a single sheet of paper, cut, folded, and glued
together to form a 3-dimensional scale model.

It turned out not to be so simple, due to the compound curved shape. 
Paper doesn't want to bend that way! But I'm rather proud of the end result.
You can see it by going to www.sunrise-ev.com and click on the "Sunrise
EV2... Specifications" button. If you'd like one, see the bottom of the page
for details.

I've made quite a few other updates to the website, so look around. I added
a "Lee's EVs" button with links to my many EV articles and projects. It also
has an EVE's KISS section (Electric Vehicle Engineering -- Keep It Simple
Stupid) where I will be putting lots of information for getting started with
basic EV conversions.

There's also more on our current EV2 work. We're just finishing up on the
doors and door jambs at the moment.

Let me know what you think! 

--
Ingenuity gets you through times of no money better than money will get you
through times of no ingenuity. -- Terry Pratchett
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peri Hartman wrote:
> > That model came out amazingly good, Lee! Not only are you dexterious with
> > your fingers, but it must have been quite a challange to draw all the
> > designs flat and have them come out 3D. Great
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Definitely a great looking model! If you have some "spare" time, it would
be great if the next donation could be for a model of the NEW Sunrise with
its final lines! Then, I would have a matched set.

Only half joking 8^). I know you have better things to do, but it would
make a great model!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Peri Hartman
> Sent: Tuesday, April 10, 2012 10:18 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates
> 
> That model came out amazingly good, Lee! Not only are you dexterious with
> your fingers, but it must have been quite a challange to draw all the
designs
> flat and have them come out 3D. Great work!
> 
> Peri
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Lee Hart
> Sent: 08 April, 2012 3:01 PM
> To: EV list
> Subject: [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates
> 
> Hi gang,
> 
> I've been struggling to learn mechanical CAD to document our Sunrise EV2,
> and needed a "simple" project to learn on. I decided to produce plans for
a
> model of the Sunrise. It's a single sheet of paper, cut, folded, and glued
> together to form a 3-dimensional scale model.
> 
> It turned out not to be so simple, due to the compound curved shape.
> Paper doesn't want to bend that way! But I'm rather proud of the end
result.
> You can see it by going to www.sunrise-ev.com and click on the "Sunrise
> EV2... Specifications" button. If you'd like one, see the bottom of the
page
> for details.
> 
> I've made quite a few other updates to the website, so look around. I
added
> a "Lee's EVs" button with links to my many EV articles and projects. It
also has
> an EVE's KISS section (Electric Vehicle Engineering -- Keep It Simple
> Stupid) where I will be putting lots of information for getting started
with
> basic EV conversions.
> 
> There's also more on our current EV2 work. We're just finishing up on the
> doors and door jambs at the moment.
> 
> Let me know what you think! 
> 
> --
> Ingenuity gets you through times of no money better than money will get
> you through times of no ingenuity. -- Terry Pratchett
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You could have a whole garage full of 'outsides' and only one 'inside'!

Change the color, body style to suit your mood! I can see it now - Hart's Body Factory!

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, April 10, 2012 9:40 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sunrise EV2 website updates




> > Peri Hartman wrote:
> >> That model came out amazingly good, Lee! Not only are you dexterious with
> >> your fingers, but it must have been quite a challange to draw all the
> >> designs flat and have them come out 3D. Great
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I built the model as an attempt to find *some* way to get people to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

Kickstarter is definitely worthwhile for smaller projects with a shorter
timespan. On average, 44% of projects are funded.

Look under the Technology and Design sections; some projects have been
funded hundreds of thousands of dollars.

For the Sunrise, the closest I could find was a project to build a Mech
Warrior arena that was giving as the rewards sponsorship listings on their
website, posters, and advertising in the arena.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mechwarfare/help-us-build-a-mech-warfare-robot-arena


http://goo.gl/ITLpr

I'm not sure how effective Kickstarter would be for the Sunrise, but it
seems like it wouldn't take that long to find out. You could use that mech
warrior project as a model; for $10 someone gets on a donators list on the
website, for $25-50 they get a paper model car, and for $5,000 (or whatever
is reasonable including materials, labor, and a significant donation), they
get a composite shell when the Sunrise is done. (Limit it to a few complete
shells, and I'm not sure how that part would work; you'd need to enter an
estimated delivery date and I'm not sure how well you can estimate that.)

How much time (assuming money isn't a concern) and money do you need to
finish the Sunrise? If money weren't a concern, could you be making car
shells in a year or so?

-Morgan



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 4/11/2012 3:45 PM, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> > > Have you considered www.kickstarter.com?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Kickstarter would not accept my application for an open source kit EV. 
Funny, because I got the idea after seeing a guy building a recumbent 
motorcycle.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX


On 4/11/2012 3:45 PM, Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
>


> Lee Hart<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I built the model as an attempt to find *some* way to get people to
> >> contribute to the project!
> ...


----------

